
AI is still several breakthroughs away from reality - rbanffy
https://venturebeat.com/2017/06/23/ai-is-still-several-breakthroughs-away-from-reality/
======
blackflame7000
In my opinion, we still have a long way to go to quantify and program emotion.
We know that humans make choices based on reason and emotion. While computers
excel at the former, humans more often than not depend on the latter to make
the final call. Now obviously our emotions are based upon previous experiences
so machine learning should be able teach emotion. However, in addition fine
tuning the weights and biases of a typical machine learning algorithm, I
conjecture that an 3rd element in Time is also needed. The reason I say this
is because humans will make different choices depending on their current state
of emotion. Before we can have true AI, a system needs to consider both the
logical and the emotional outcomes of its actions. Without both, AI systems
will always be naive because they won't have the "fool me once" mentality.

